# Is this specialised flake just a gimmick or not



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

*Is this a gimmick?*​
Yes looking i think it's no different to ordinary flake850.00%No it looks like a good product212.50%No..But it's not worth the extra money637.50%


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

This seems to be a new product on the market so I thought I would give it a try. But how do they test it on that species or they just take it for granted that Tangs for example tend to like their greens more than Malawiâ€™s but is this all to make money
Gimmick or not.....Â£6 for a 250ml tin.

I hope you can read it on the tin. Although some is in German.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I personally don't like flake of any kind for any cichlid. Just too messy. Based on the ingredients (with vague descriptions), it doesn't seem bad. Doesn't seem better than a high quality pellet though and they're typically less messy.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Ingredients:

Fish...? Can they elaborate on that a bit?

Cereal. I assume this would be filler. No mention of what it is though and many cheap fillers do more harm than good to delicate digestive systems. Flakes often don't have the nutritional value that a quality pellet does. If this product costs more than a quality pellet that's available to you, I wouldn't spend the extra cash.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Based on the label, I would not use this product. As Joe pointed out there is Fish, but what kind and what part? Cereals is number two, so there appears to be a lot of filler. Too many generic ingredients for my taste, pun intended.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

JBL is a pretty good company with a decent research department, they seem to be doing well anyway. I've seen pictures of fish in the wild going nuts for their feeds - ie they open one of the tubs, stick it in the water and see how the fish take to it.

But, that doesn't mean much to me, just that fish are opportunistic .

There is really little difference between this and other flakes IMO, I'm sure there are a couple of decent flake feeds out there, but the majority are just one and the same. Yeah the ingredients list is pretty vague, but then so are most. As has been said, if available at a similar price, go for a quality pellet.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

blairo1 said:


> JBL is a pretty good company with a decent research department, they seem to be doing well anyway. I've seen pictures of fish in the wild going nuts for their feeds - ie they open one of the tubs, stick it in the water and see how the fish take to it.
> 
> Kids do the same for candy but does that mean it's beneficial to them?
> 
> Of coarse I am unfamiliar with the company but can't vote due to lack of experience just wanted to see what others had to say.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yes, and what was your point in quoting me when.....



I already said:


> But, that doesn't mean much to me, just that fish are opportunistic


Don't get me started on feed discussions, I think most here know my thoughts on this .


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

My point was to just kinda reinforcing your point. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a pot of the JBL Novo Malawi flake,
this food seems to be everywhere in the UK at the moment. Claims to have 38% spirulina platensis as the primary ingredient,molluscs and crustaceans. Also includes fish meal but what fish food doesnt.

Tropical - another German product has a similar flake which seems hard to get hold off as late !

As long as you've matched the food to your fish's requirements you will not have a problem 
:thumb:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

NLS & spirulina flakes


----------

